# International Education



## billk (Apr 16, 2012)

Australian International Education was one of the biggest revenue producer,second to the Mining industry. 
The Federal Australian government in its wisdom decided to reduce it to minimum levels thus make it extremely difficult for Registered Training Organisations (RTO) to survive. As a result thousands of jobs were lost and many family savings evaporated.
Does any one have an opinion on this issue?
I will be interested to hear from you and comment further


----------

